# Sami languages



## LarkaFenrir

Hyvää iltaa 
I'm learning Finnish and I'd love learn Sami languages too!! I searched in Internet if there are website or books with vocabulary and grammar... but I didn't find them... is there anyone who can help me??
Kiitos paljon!!


----------



## Gavril

Hi LarkaFenrir,



LarkaFenrir said:


> Hyvää iltaa
> I'm learning Finnish and I'd love learn Sami languages too!! I searched in Internet if there are website or books with vocabulary and grammar... but I didn't find them... is there anyone who can help me??
> Kiitos paljon!!



I don't know too much about the Sami resources available on the web, but here is a page with some grammar outlines for North Sami (the Norwegian version of the page may be more complete, if you can understand Norwegian). Also, this site seems to have a fairly extensive North Sami-to-Finnish dictionary.

(By the way, I think this thread should be moved to the Other Languages forum, since this isn't a specifically Finnish-related question.)


----------



## DrWatson

University of Tromsø's Giellatekno page also has software for Saami languages like word paradigm generator and a North Saami↔Norwegian and North Saami↔Finnish dictionary. Kimberli Mäkäräinen's home page has some Saami-related resources including a North Saami to English word list.

As you may have noticed, knowledge of Norwegian, Swedish or Finnish helps a lot because most of the materials are in those languages. Moreover, if your interest is in North Saami, resources are not that hard to find whereas materials of all other Saami languages are few and far between. Here are some English resources (that I know of) for other Saami languages:

Pite Saami: A Grammar of Pite Saami by Joshua Wilbur.
Skolt Saami: A Grammar of Skolt Saami by Timothy Feist.


----------



## LarkaFenrir

Thank you soooo much Gavril and DrWatson!! Very kind and helpful 
Then I have one more reason to study Finnish and northern languages 

(Sorry if I wrote this thread here... how can I move it in the correct topic?)


----------



## Gavril

LarkaFenrir said:


> (Sorry if I wrote this thread here... how can I move it in the correct topic?)



Every post on this thread has a "!" button on the bottom-left corner. After clicking that button (on any of these posts), you can send a message to the moderator, asking the thread to be moved to the "Other Languages Forum".


----------



## AutumnOwl

Here are a few diffrent Sami dictionaries (with English): http://dicts.uit.no/


----------

